# Grünknochen Offtopic-Special



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

Da Grünknochen immer wieder meint, mit Offtopic andere Themen zerschiessen zu müssen, kriegt er hier sein eigenes.

Lass ich auch offen zum antworten im Gegensatz zum reinen OT-Thread, dann kann er sich hier austoben.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Stimmt. Gibt im Übrigen nen passenden Spruch von Dieter Nuhr...
Für Interessierte:
http://www.servat.unibe.ch/dfr/bv070191.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Für Interessierte:
> http://www.servat.unibe.ch/dfr/bv070191.html



Da kommt nicht einmal das Wort Kultur oder Kulturgut etc. vor im Link - was willst Du damit sagen?

Zumal es da ja um eine angelpolitische Forderung und nicht um juristisches geht, wenn man wie der TE  fragt, warum das bei der Falknerei geht.

Selbst der Stierkampf in Spanien ist da ja geschützt:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/spanien-stellt-stierkampf-als-kulturgut-unter-schutz-a-932323.html


Und Angeln eben NICHT; und das wird nicht mal versucht...

Und warum die Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerverbände da augenscheinlich nix machen..


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Sog. ''angelpolitische Forderungen'' ohne rechtliche Substanz/ Relevanz zu erheben, ist schlicht und ergreifend Nonsens.
Übrigens fängt eine halbwegs ernsthafte Diskussion damit an, dass man den Gesprächspartner nicht mit den hier üblichen standardisierten Vorurteilen, Schubladenargumenten bis hin zu persönlichen Verunglimpfungen überhäuft.

By the way: Auch die Taubenzüchter kämpfen um die Anerkennung der Botentaube als Kulturgut. Nicht nur lästige PETA Wahnsinnige machen ihnen Stress. Auch der Greifvogelschutz ( da ist sie wieder, die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie) ist ihnen ein Dorn im Auge, da Wanderfalke und Co Botentauben gelegentlich ziemlich lecker finden. 
Sollte dieses originelle Begehren tatsächlich Erfolg haben, was würde sich ändern? Gar nichts. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Greife Kulturgüter verputzen. Vgl. http://dipbt.bundestag.de/doc/btd/17/049/1704989.pdf am Ende.
Exakt das Gleiche gilt, wenn das Angeln - wie in Bayern - zum Kulturgut erhoben wird. Die rechtliche Relevanz ist (fast gleich)Null. Egal ob Kulturgut oder nicht: Für das Angeln gelten immer die Rahmenbedingungen Naturschutz/ Tierschutz. Wichtig ist also, was das im Einzelnen bedeutet (zB im Kontext Natura 2000). Hier gilt es, seine Interessen kompetent einzubringen. Detailarbeit ist gefragt. Und nicht extremistische Grabenkämpferei gegen alles, was den Begriff Schutz auch nur in den Mund nimmt.
Im Übrigen:
Dass das Angeln selbst nicht verboten werden kann, weiss jeder Depp (bis auf die PETA Ideologen). Wie das Angeln aber im Einzelnen ausgestaltet wird, liegt weitgehend in der Hand des Gesetzgebers, der insbesondere im Abgleich mit Naturschutz lediglich legitime Ziele verfolgen muss. Ob es nun Kulturgut ist oder nicht, spielt insoweit keine Rolle. Entscheidungsprärogative ist das Stichwort.
Bedeutet: Die Anglerschaft muss sich in der Öffentlichkeit so aufstellen, dass sie ernstgenommen wird ( siehe Niedersachsen). Sie wird es dann nicht, wenn sie sich - wie hier - jeder Schnittmenge mit naturschutzrechtlichen Fragen verweigert. Wie sagen doch die Niedersachsen: *Angeln ist gelebter Naturschutz.* Recht haben sie! Und nicht nur das. Sie handeln entsprechend!
So leid es mir tut: Art 20a GG ist nicht nur in der Sache zu begrüßen. Er wird garantiert nicht aus dem GG gestrichen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Ohne rechtliche Relevanz?

Siehe Link oben, das geht, wenn man will, Angeln als immaterielles Kulturerbe, man muss sich halt drum bemühen. Und dass die Falkner (und andere ) als Erfolg feiern, wenn sie es bekommen, hat sicher damit zu  tun, dass es nix bringt..


> Und was es da bei uns alles gibt in Deutschland - wow:
> http://www.unesco.de/kultur/immater...rzeichnis/register-guter-praxisbeispiele.html



Da stehen sogar Voraussetzungen drin (wenns jemand interessiert, statt belangloses Juristereigeschwafel ohne Relevanz bei einem politischen Thema), und die treffen in meine Augen in großem Maße aufs Angeln zu.

Kriterien zur Aufnahme

Das Programm, das Projekt oder die Tätigkeit beinhaltet Erhaltungsaktivitäten im Sinne des UNESCO-Übereinkommens zur Erhaltung des immateriellen Kulturerbes (vgl. Art. 2 Abs. 3 und Art. 18 des Übereinkommens vom 17. Oktober 2003).
Das Programm, das Projekt oder die Tätigkeit entspricht den Grundsätzen und Zielen des Übereinkommens in besonderer Weise.
Das Programm, das Projekt oder die Tätigkeit bietet Erfahrungen, deren Ergebnisse und Erfolge bewertet werden können und ein besonderes Engagement der Akteure sichtbar werden lässt.
Das Programm, das Projekt oder die Tätigkeit hat gezeigt, dass es/sie auf wirksame Weise zum Fortbestand der betreffenden kulturellen Ausdrucksform(en) beiträgt, und dient einer nachhaltigen Pflege des immateriellen Kulturerbes.
Das Programm, das Projekt oder die Tätigkeit kann überregional oder ggf. auch international als Modell für Erhaltungsmaßnahmen dienen.
Das Programm, das Projekt oder die Tätigkeit wird oder wurde unter Beteiligung der jeweiligen Gemeinschaft, Gruppe oder gegebenenfalls Einzelpersonen und mit deren freiwilliger, vorheriger und nach erfolgter Aufklärung erteilter Zustimmung umgesetzt.
Der Kriterienkatalog kann durch das Expertenkomitee der DUK weitere Änderungen oder Ergänzungen erfahren.

Und auch das ist schlicht falsch und wurde hier schon dargelegt:





Grünknochen schrieb:


> Exakt das Gleiche gilt, wenn das Angeln - wie in Bayern - zum Kulturgut erhoben wird. Die rechtliche Relevanz ist (fast gleich)Null.


Es geht nicht um Angeln im Text, es wurde nix erhoben/ernannt, sondern lediglich erwähnt, und nicht Angeln, sondern nachhaltige Fischerei..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für welche Ausübung?
> Damit stellt das Land Bayern nur fest, dass die NACHHALTIGE Fischerei (ist ja nicht mal sicher, ob da Angeln explizit auch mit gemeint ist) in deren Augen Kulturgut sei.
> 
> Hat null praktische, positive Auswirkung oder Konsequenz für Angler oder Angeln, wie man z. B. am bescheuerten Abknüppelparagraph der AVBayFiG (11) sieht..
> ...


Hast Du ja selbst erkannt und geschrieben:


Grünknochen schrieb:


> Art 1 Abs.4 BayFiG:
> 
> *Eine nachhaltige Fischerei* liegt im öffentlichen Interesse und ist  als ein wesentliches, die bayerische Kulturlandschaft mitprägendes  *Kulturgut* zu erhalten und zu fördern.




Ausser Dir hat hier auch keiner davon gesprochen, dass Angeln verboten werden soll, darum gehts hier gar nicht:


Grünknochen schrieb:


> Dass das Angeln selbst nicht verboten werden kann, weiss jeder Depp (bis auf die PETA Ideologen).



Und davon ab:
Selbst auf der Grundlage könnte ANGELN verboten werden, nur nicht Fischerei(recht) als eigentumsgleiches Recht - das kann man aber auch ohne Angeln ausgestalten, inkl. Hege etc., nur über Fischer z. B... 

*Was hat also Dein Link zu tun mit der Frage, warum Falknerei immaterielles Kulturerbe werden konnte und Angeln nicht?*

*Denn das ist hier Thema und Frage...*

Antwort geb ich Dir mit:
Weil sich bei der Falknerei jemand drum bemüht hatte, wie auch bei Stierkampf,  bei Manufaktureller Schmuckgestaltung, Bewahrung und Förderung von Kultur, Vielfalt und Qualität regionaler Spezialitäten in Oberfranken, Erforschung und Dokumentation von Flur- und Hausnamen in Bayern - leider aber hat beim Angeln sich niemand bemüht, vor allem nicht zuständige Verbände...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Schützenswert ist es aber allemal und das durchzusetzen wäre eigentlich Aufgabe des..... Ihr seht solange wir einen so unfähigen Verband haben, wird das eher schwierig


jepp, würd ich so unterschreiben...

Davon ab trifft das eben auch bei Veränderung zu (auch Falknerei hat sich weit gewandelt über Jahrhunderte).


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> ...wenn das Angeln - wie in Bayern - zum Kulturgut erhoben wird.


Wurde es mit der Erwähnung in einem LFG natürlich noch längst nicht.


Grünknochen schrieb:


> Die rechtliche Relevanz ist (fast gleich)Null. Egal ob Kulturgut oder nicht.


At first: Man darf doch nicht alles auf eine rechtliche Relevanz reduzieren.
Es gibt auch noch gesellschaftliche & politische Relevanz!

Eine (durch die Anerkennung) Aufwertung des Angelns hätte vielerlei Nutzen; 
für die Akzeptanz, für die Lobbyarbeit, für die Akquise finanzieller Mittel,... 

Die gesellschaftliche/politische Sicht ist die Grundlage des Rechts und vor allem der Rechtsprechung (Stichwort: Auslegung unbestimmter Rechtsbegriffe im TierSchG).
Eine gesellschaftliche & politische Aufwertung des Angelns würde dann auch entscheidende Verbesserungen der Angelei im Recht bewirken.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> *Angeln ist gelebter Naturschutz.*


*Angeln ist gelebter Naturschutz und anerkanntes Kulturgut der Menschheit.
*Welcher Satz liest sich besser, öffnet eher & mehr Türen?

Und: 
Vor 35Jahren hat dein Naturschutz keine Sau interessiert.
Was ist in weiteren 35Jahren angesagt?
Eine Anerkennung als Kulturgut steht im Vergleich wie ein Fels in der Brandung des Zeitgeistes.

Schlimmstenfalls hättest du recht und es hat keine Auswirkungen.
Bestenfalls hätte ich recht und es bewirkt eine Menge Positives.
Was spricht also dagegen es gar nicht erst anzugehen? #c


OT:





Grünknochen schrieb:


> Dass das Angeln selbst nicht verboten werden kann, weiss jeder Depp (bis auf die PETA Ideologen).


Selbst die P€ta-Ideologen haben verstanden, dass es kein _"Peng & schon ist ein umfassendes Angelverbot da"_ geben wird.
Deswegen ist ihr Ziel, das Verbot zu erreichen, indem man "das Angeln Stück für Stück stigmatisiert".
_(Franz_16 hat das Zitat wortwörtlich drauf, ich eier da immer rum)_
Genau da sind wir bereits mittendrin!
Aber das wurde bereits mehrfach hier diskutiert & gerät nun zu sehr ins OT.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Bitte sehr:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der hat in einem Satz ganz klar formuliert was die wollen:
> ""Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu  indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt."


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Kleiner Tipp:
Bei Wikipedia ''Umweltbewegung'' nachlesen und schon siehst Du, dass die von Dir genannte Zahl ( 35) völlig neben der Kappe ist.
Einzig richtig ist, dass sich die Anglerschaft nicht die Bohne hierfür interessiert hat. Das war mehr als fehlerhaft. 
Ich gehörte definitiv schon als Jugendlicher zu diesen von Dir so bezeichneten Sauen und meine Jugend ist verdammt lang her (in Deinem Fall sieht das vermutlich anders aus). Als geradezu fanatischer Petrijünger übrigens, der aber - Asche über mein Haupt - ein fast ebenso großes Herz für die Ornithologie hatte.

Wie sich das liest? Gelebter Naturschutz und Kulturgut? Bedeutungslos, wenn man noch nicht einmal das erste Credo ernst nimmt...
Im Übrigen: Türen öffnen sich dann, wenn man ernsthaft und seriös an einem gesellschaftlichen Diskurs teilnimmt. Das, was hier an Hasspredigt und Polemik von bestimmten Akteuren ausgeschüttet wird, hat hiermit nicht nur rein gar nichts zu tun. Es verschließt Türen.

Selbstverständlich möge man sich, wenn man denn meint, dies sei eine gute Idee, weiter im rechtsfreien angelpolitischen Raum um die Kulturgutnummer bemühen. Ich würde hierfür nicht eine Sekunde meines Lebens opfern und mich statt dessen um völlig andere und sehr viel konkretere Themen im Kontext Angelei bemühen.

P.S.: Wir sind uns darüber einig, dass PETA nichts anderes als eine fanatische Ideologieveranstaltung ist. Um so unseriöser ist es, Naturschutzverbände wie Nabu und Co. in einen Topf zu werfen mit dieser Truppe. Naturschutz und Naturnutzung sind für sich betrachtet völlig legitime Themen und die diese Ziele vertretenden Verbände haben jedes Recht, ihre speziellen Interessen konsequent zu vertreten. Dass die Naturschutzverbände insoweit geradezu offenkundig besser aufgestellt sind als die Verbandsanglerschaft, ist ihnen in keiner Weise vorzuwerfen. Die desorganisierte Anglerschaft ist das Problem! Und dieses Problem löst man nicht durch Rumheulerei oder Gestänker, sondern dadurch, dass man etwas tut, also verändert. Gegen etwas zu sein, kann jeder. Etwas auf die Kette zu kriegen, ist ne ganz andere Nummer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> P.S.: Wir sind uns darüber einig, dass PETA nichts anderes als eine fanatische Ideologieveranstaltung ist. Um so unseriöser ist es, Naturschutzverbände wie Nabu und Co. in einen Topf zu werfen mit dieser Truppe.


Wieso?
Was früher Schützer waren, sind heut wie PETA nur noch Spendenkonzerne..

Der Unterschied ist nur, dass der NABU mit dem Marsch durch die Instanzen zum absichern der Einnahmen und zuschustern von Pfründen (Untersuchungen Studien, Aufträge etc.)  weiter ist als PETA (Flasbarth BMUB, Baumann Umweltministeriumn B-W etc. als prominenteste NABU-Lobbyisten sind da inzwischen Staatssekretäre )..


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*

Immer die gleiche Leier.
Übrigens echt lustig, Beiträge als Offtopic auszugliedern, die nicht in Deine Glaubenswelt passen, obwohl sie exakt das Thema reflektieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*

hier darfst hier ruhig weiter offtopicen, extra für Dich gemacht deswegen, damit Du nicht jeden Thread zerschiessen musst.


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hier darfst hier ruhig weiter offtopicen, extra für Dich gemacht deswegen, damit Du nicht jeden Thread zerschiessen musst.



Da kannst du dir was einbilden, wenn der Thomas so großzügig ist und dir ein eigenes Thema zum "g'scheidmeiern" spendiert! :m:m:m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

siehe Grünknochens offtopic-Thread

offtopic ist nicht schlimm - wenn es in den Grabenkampf des Herrn Administrators passt, wird es in einem Thread (Wolf) erlaubt. Wenn es nicht in seinem ideologischen Kampf passt, wirst du halt ausgegliedert.

Hier bestimmt der Herr Administrator in welche Richtung eine Diskussion inhaltlich angenehm ist. Wer nicht in seinen Hass-Lieder einstimmt wird halt abserviert.


----------



## hans albers (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*

das nennt man zensur...


----------



## zokker (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*



hans albers schrieb:


> das nennt man zensur...



nein eher Sortierung ... 

finde Grünknochens Beiträge aber sehr lesenswert


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*



zokker schrieb:


> nein eher Sortierung ...
> 
> finde Grünknochens Beiträge aber sehr lesenswert



Ich würde es Machtmissbrauch aufgrund der persönlichen Interessenlage nennen.

Ich finde die Beiträge von Grünknochen auch lesenswert und auch wenn ich nicht immer einer Meinung damit bin, wesentlich gehaltvoller und differenzierter, als die ideologischen Grabenkämpfe gegen pauschal alles, was nur in die Richtung Naturschützer geht.

Warum hier aussortiert wird und woanders gestattet ist ja mittlerweile bekannt und auch von mehreren Usern angemerkt worden.


----------



## honeybee (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*

Naja nun lasst mal gut sein......

Ich denke bzw hoffe, das Thomas mal drüber nachdenkt. Und vielleicht solltest Du Thomas, wirklich mal raus in die Natur.....mal auf andere Gedanken kommen. Auch wenn es bei Euch vielleicht nicht viel Natur gibt.  Nenne es von mir aus auch Kulturlandschaft.

Aber in den letzten Wochen und Monaten hast Du dich sehr an manchen Themen festgefahren/festgebissen und nicht ansatzweise die Meinungen anderer zugelassen. Das wurde immer zerpflückt, zerredet, zerlinkt.....

Ätzend.....

Wie gesagt.....Tellerrand und mal drüber schauen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*

Herrlich! Kaltgetränk, Chips & Popcorn stehen bereit.


----------



## honeybee (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Herrlich! Kaltgetränk, Chips & Popcorn stehen bereit.



Was findest Du/Ihr daran lustig?


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*

Den ganzen Trööt. (Und nicht deinen Kommentar, falls du das denken solltest)


----------



## boardsurfer (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*

Ich bin jetzt etwas beleidigt. Wo ist mein persönliches Offtopic-Special? Bin ich dem Diktator nicht ausdauernd genug auf den Keks gegangen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*

Wer meint, Offtopic bedeutet Boardregeln gelten nicht, hat etwas missverstanden.

Beleidigen, persönliches Anmachen etc. bleibt weiterhin verboten.

Aber interessant, wie sich mancher offenbart..


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer meint, Offtopic bedeutet Boardregeln gelten nicht, hat etwas missverstanden.
> 
> Beleidigen, persönliches Anmachen etc. bleibt weiterhin verboten.
> 
> Aber interessant, wie sich mancher offenbart..



Es liegt wohl am Geist der Zeit, dass man gleich solche Wortgeschütze auffährt, wenn die eigene Meinung nicht von allen anderen getragen wird. Wer dann die entsprechende Gespärchsplattform stellt, ist sofort als der große Diktator und Zensor in der Kritik. Alle anderen sehen sich dann nur zu gerne in der Rolle des "armen Opfers"... und es geht zu, wie bei SPON & Co.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*



Andal schrieb:


> Es liegt wohl am Geist der Zeit, dass man gleich solche Wortgeschütze auffährt, wenn die eigene Meinung nicht von allen anderen getragen wird....



Wen meinst Du damit?




Andal schrieb:


> ...Wer dann die entsprechende Gespärchsplattform stellt, ist sofort als der große Diktator und Zensor in der Kritik....



Deswegen nicht mit einer Silbe, völlig falsche Korrelation!


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*

Ich überlasse es, wie sonst auch immer, jedem einzelnen, ob und wie er sich angesprochen fühlen mag.

Wem es im Haus des anderen nicht gefällt, der möge seine eigene Heimstatt errichten und dort nach seinen Regeln agieren und viel Hoffnung hegen, dass alle Besucher nicht am Ende anders denken und sprechen. #h


----------



## hans albers (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grünknochen Offtopic-Special*

moin,

wie war das nochmal  mit dem spruch
"so, wie man in den wald hineinruft...."
|rolleyes


ich finde die ausdrucksweise
einiger hier (die dann aber nicht im offtopic landen)
auch grenzwertig, und wenn man darauf verweist bekommt man auch noch 
dumme sprüche zu hören..

über die pauschalisierenden bezeichnungen derer, 
die eine andere meinung haben,
 des admins gar nicht zu reden...


----------

